# Updated Zeke



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

have not posted any of mine for awhile so thought Id post a few up of Zeke today. 









His stick , that usually ends with me having bruised ankles and shins


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He looks so happy with his stick!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He LOVES his stick , and tug rope. Plays keep away with it :S Only bad thing about the stick is he likes to run by close to you as if he is teasing you and then zoom off, but the stick is so long I usually get hit in the ankle or shins. So many bruises thanks to that stick.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Hes such a gorgeous bully. If only more were built like him and Crush.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MSK said:


> Hes such a gorgeous bully. If only more were built like him and Crush.


many are but they just keep them too fat. I could never show and do well with them in this shape. Sad part is I would have to make my dogs fat to do well in a ring too. I don't think I have seen any dog with any sort of muscle definition place well in the ring.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Zeke is looking AWESOME Angel!!!!
Such a handsome boy.
I was on the floor giggling when I read about your bruised ankles. LOL!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Zeke is looking AWESOME Angel!!!!
> Such a handsome boy.
> I was on the floor giggling when I read about your bruised ankles. LOL!


I was so mad yesterday he got me good. Was only out for like 10 minutes to take some pics and we cut it short cause I was soooo mad. Ankle was so swollen, luckly it is fine today other then a bruise. It is lucky they don't understand the names I call them when im mad lol. Im cussing him out and he bouncing around me all goofy , mouth wide open like he smiling lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww they are pretty bullies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> I was so mad yesterday he got me good. Was only out for like 10 minutes to take some pics and we cut it short cause I was soooo mad. Ankle was so swollen, luckly it is fine today other then a bruise. It is lucky they don't understand the names I call them when im mad lol. Im cussing him out and he bouncing around me all goofy , mouth wide open like he smiling lol.


Sounds like me haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I always enjoy looking at this dog him and crush have always been favs of mine out of your bunch.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks rabbit


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

omg, What a face!!!! He is adorable!!

He really loves his sticks lol!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome pics! i like the ones of him and Cali playing. when we trimed our tree Odin would grab the long skinny limbs like that too, so i know that pain ur talkin about. i resorted to hangin my head out the sliding glass door to keep an eye on him so my ankles were safely inside. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He looks great!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lookin goooooood! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Zeke!!!!! He is funny. You should post one of him in his sweater. Or did you and I missed it? lol he is so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Damnit angel, I love that goofy dog. You should put up pics more often. Your dogs are beautiful !


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I showed my husband the pics and he fell in love lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL thanks everyone,. Dave I kinda forgot it has been so long, I been so busy with the new job and all. will post some of the rest in awhile. We have a new addition or two that I don't think I have posted here yet. 
Ames, I will load some of his sweater pics I have not posted them here LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeke in his new sweater , with Luna


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh my he's BEASTLY!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you Bullheaded


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's looking great angel!I remember when you first got him.How long has it been now?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I lose track of time, I think going on 2 years now.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Angel, sorry to hijack, where did you get those sweaters? Every store i go to doesnt carry anything like that Jaxx's size. All they have is some weird poncho thing. Nothing for a 22' 70lb dog lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I got them at petsmart. XXL size. I find they sell out fast though, I found these on clearance and was surprised they had these sizes left. I know what you mean , I have sucha hard time finding things that fit their chests. You can always go to kids sweaters get a larger hoody or something, you may have to cut a v in the neck to allow the chest size and may have to hem up the arms to fit the leg length as well. 
I bought an XL hoody at petsmart for the girls and it barely fits my smallest dog at 45 lbs, it is tight. Need to look for XXL or larger. Can try ebay too.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

I didnt even think about the kids hoodies. Imma go searching for some tomorrow. Thhx Angel!


----------

